# Bounced Cheque



## nava2dubai (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi! I am an Indian, I had a partnership trading company in Dubai. My partner is from Pakistani (lady). In some situation i found her fraudulent activities in the business, so i suddenly closed my company with certain conditions. And I received a personal cheque from Pakistani partner for withdrawing my shares. I have given her much more time to settle my amount almost 1.5 years but she didn't. So I filed a cheque bounced case against her. Dubai police is now searching for her. But She came to me for compromise to withdraw the case in the following conditions. 1. 15% of payment will be settle in front of Dubai Police. 2. Remaining 85% of payment will give another Post Dated Cheque at the time span of 9 months. 

Can anyone please guide me, Shall i go this compromise or what shall i do? because if i agreed the above conditions, she may run away from the country without paying remaining amount. 

I want to keep the case until she pays the final settlement. What is the proper way to go further things?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

nava2dubai said:


> What is the proper way to go further things?


The proper way would be to get legal advice via a registered/authorized lawyer based in the U.A.E. Once done, they would surely look to get a forensic financial audit done on your accounts to build a case/examine the merits of your side... But yeah, imho, go speak to a lawyer..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you really need the advice of a lawyer (or indeed people off a forum) if you are the trust the word of a fraudster who has already bounced a cheque?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you really need the advice of a lawyer (or indeed people off a forum) if you are the trust the word of a fraudster who has already bounced a cheque?


good point.. (but a legal opinion wouldn't hurt  )..


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

nava2dubai said:


> Hi! I am an Indian, I had a partnership trading company in Dubai. My partner is from Pakistani (lady). In some situation* i found her fraudulent activities in the business*, so i suddenly closed my company with certain conditions. And I received a personal cheque from Pakistani partner for withdrawing my shares. I have given her much more time to settle my amount almost 1.5 years but she didn't. So I filed a cheque bounced case against her. Dubai police is now searching for her. But She came to me for compromise to withdraw the case in the following conditions. 1. 15% of payment will be settle in front of Dubai Police. 2. Remaining 85% of payment will give another Post Dated Cheque at the time span of 9 months.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me, Shall i go this compromise or what shall i do? because if i agreed the above conditions, she may run away from the country without paying remaining amount.
> 
> I want to keep the case until she pays the final settlement. What is the proper way to go further things?


Good job on you being from India and taking a Pakistani partner in the business. Glad that you guys were able to put your differences on Kashmir aside and work together. 

That being said, I agree with the others on here.... 
1. She is a fraudster, so she isn't exactly trust worthy. She will pay the least amount of money to get the case withdrawn or suspended and then leave. 
2. We are not qualified to be giving legal advice, so you will need to seek an attorney.
3. If you want to settle the case, then ask her to pay the 85% portion up front, and if she leaves without paying the 15%, then you dodged a major bullet.

I would hold on to her passport or whatever it is that is keeping the woman here until you get all the money your are owed... See an attorney, Boss.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

Tell her God is judging her so hard right now.


----------

